# DPDT switches



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Picked up a dozen of the mini DPDT switches (6 connection) for tortise switch machine control. Putting together my led and switch panel and these dang switches are hard for me anyway to solder the wires...guess my old eyes and hands are not as steady as they used to be...lol...maybe I will get bigger switches...just thought I would rant before bed. Lol

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, you can pick up bigger switches with the same functions, if it's easier on your eyes ... probably a bigger hole in the fascia though ..


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

wvgca said:


> yes, you can pick up bigger switches with the same functions, if it's easier on your eyes ... probably a bigger hole in the fascia though ..


Yea I have some bigger ones..thinking about making a separate panel and then just hanging it on the fascia...

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Post a photo of the switches you bought.
George


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> Post a photo of the switches you bought.
> George


Here is a pic









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

For turnout control you can use 20 gauge wire (solid) it will be easier to solder. I clamp the switch in a small vise then wire the 6 pins to a 6 pin connector (.1 crimps). the crimp pins like stranded wire better, but work with solid. https://www.pololu.com/category/70/crimp-connector-housings as an example but "Kits" are available on Banggood. Get a good crimper tool, eliminates a lot of soldering! Its also a better connection. Pololu has 2 crimp tools for use with these pins, get the more expensive one!


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> For turnout control you can use 20 gauge wire (solid) it will be easier to solder. I clamp the switch in a small vise then wire the 6 pins to a 6 pin connector (.1 crimps). the crimp pins like stranded wire better, but work with solid. https://www.pololu.com/category/70/crimp-connector-housings as an example but "Kits" are available on Banggood. Get a good crimper tool, eliminates a lot of soldering! Its also a better connection. Pololu has 2 crimp tools for use with these pins, get the more expensive one!


Thanks...great idea and info...going to surf that site and see what I can come up with. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------

